# 2011 Immunization Codes



## pglazener (Dec 27, 2010)

I know I've seen a post regarding this before, but am seeking clarification on the immunization administration codes.  The old codes 90465 & 90466 had the verbiage "single or combination" and so does 90471 & 90472.  The new codes 90460 & 90461 do not have it.  So my question is if a patient comes in and gets a DTaP-Hib-IPV and a MMR and they are under 18 would you code it as 90460, 90461x5 or would you code it 90460, 90461x1?  Thanks in advance for any help given.


----------



## LindaEV (Dec 27, 2010)

Under 18..._and _if *counseling* was done _and documented_...then you would use the new codes. 

Also new codes specify _per component_ so it is possible to have multiple units of the 90461

Go to the AAP website, they have an excellent article and coding scenarios. 

Linda , CPC, CEMC


----------

